# range hood specs?



## rondoharkin (Jun 10, 2009)

*Re: Range Hood Specs*

Hey Homer,

Usually the size of the ducting is relational to the output of the fan. Perhaps you purchased a unit that had a slightly lower CFM rating than the old one. I'm curious as to what model you purchased from Lowes and what model the old Kenmore was. You can find a copy of duct to CFM ratios here.


----------



## PLAIN O TX (Jun 12, 2009)

We bought probably the same vent hood from Lowes over memorial day weekend. Our old (30 years) Ventahood vent pipe was on a 14 inch center while the new Braun was on a 16 inch center. I was not going to cut a smily face in the bottom of the cabinet so back to Lowes for the carbon filter. Yes the old vent pipe is still in place covering the hole. We just plan on changing the filter.


----------

